# 180 gallon update- adult Geophagus altifrons "Manaus&qu



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

I sold my umbee pr to a guy in San Fran and decided to try my hand with breeding Geo. altifrons. Just picked these up from a local guy in Dallas. Wild from Manaus....4M/1F-Im going to get the last pair tomorrow. They range from 7-10" without the trailers.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

beautiful fish .


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, they are really beautiful!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Not only are fish beautiful, but the tank is extraordinary :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Beautiful fish I love altifrons!


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great Tank. Absolutely Awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Res_Publica (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Territorial (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice! Very similar to what my dream tank will look like! Nice fins.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!! And how did you do the tree trunk/root system in the tank. That's awesome.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks-
I followed the directions in how to do a DIY background on this forum. Do a search for DIY background and you'll see it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL poor female hehe

beautiful tank and fish though!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Magnificent fish.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW I love your fish. I just picked up 6 juvies and in the past month they have quadrupled in size. If they get 7-10 inches w/o trailers I think im going to need a huge tank.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Seriously this is the best Geo tank I have seen and altifrons are my favorite. The DIY tree trunk back ground is so cool. You also have a great looking stand and hood.

The fish look great and happy, whoever you got them from must of had them in a large tank as well b/c their trailers are long and nice looking.

I was wondering what type of substrate you have in the tank and how they do sifting it. It looks fairly larger, so do they just tumble it around in their mouth then spit it out? Or does it fit through their gills? I know changing substrates in an operating tank is such a pain but you fish would really enjoy some sand and you will enjoy watching them sift it. I am sure you have been thinking about this already and have been weighing the cost/benefit. If you do ever switch I would try and stay with the darker color, it looks great, but would be more expensive than play sand.

In addition, Could you please give us an update on how the colony is doing? Does the female get harassed? Do the males fight and or pick on the weaker male? Are they active? Timid? Any breeding yet?

Again thank you for sharing your great tank. Sorry for all the questions, you tank just popped into my head from reading about it a moth ago and I had to dig this thread up. Great job and great fish.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! Looking good!


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Some nice looking altifrons :thumb: I also liked your tank, very nice!


----------

